# 350z tranny



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

by any chance does anyone know where i could find a 350z tranny? and how much do you think it would cost?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

hey I thought I saw one listed on
http://www.350zfrenzy.com/index.php
about a month ago, I just looked and couldn't find it, but you might want to look for yourself.
by the way, if you have some extra time on your hands, test drive the new lexus IS sport design. my brother got a free magazine subscription to billboard magazine for taking the test. he said it changed his outlook on lexus plus he got somthing for free.

zeeya later

http://www.billboard.com/billboard/charts/bb200.jsp

http://www.mediaweek.com/mediaweek/index.jsp


----------

